# Carpal Pad Injured - Worried!!



## MonicaSofia (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all from me and Sunny,

A few days ago at the park my Staffy was playing ball at the field near us, I then noticed blood on the ball and thought it was from his mouth, both me and my partner checked him and could not see any blood coming from his mouth, we then noticed a leaf with bloody so checked his paws. His front left paw carpal pad was sliced, (not fully but half way), he wasn't limping or anything, infact he only noticed once we were home, ready to "treat" him as it was Easter weekend and the vets were closed, he was and is still very playfull and happy. I finally got an appointment with the vets and he looked at it advised that it was not infected (which I was relived), done the dressing and gave me some antibiotics for him. He also said to go back today, 19/04/2017, and hopefully that would start healing fine and start to get stuck by itself as they cannot stitch it up, he also said worse case scenario they would have to cut the rest off and it will grow back...I am worried as I do not want them to cut it off and really hoping it is healing well!!

*Has anyone been in a similar situation and did the pad grow back at all?*

I have attached 2 pics, I hope this is ok but that's the only way I could get you guys to see what I mean but it all and the sliced pad!

Thank you in advance

Mon & Sunny xx


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah the poor thing! He's lovely! I would use manuka honey to dress that wound, its pretty incredible for healing and preventing infection.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Awk poor boy  He looks so pitiful.

Our girl sliced her carpal pad last summer, only her pad was just barely hanging on. I was terrified as she hadn't noticed so was flinging blood around like a horror movie massacre.

She needed staples to keep it closed and it healed in about a fortnight.










We did have some drama after a few days (typical of my girl!) when she chewed the bandage. It became really right and stopped the blood supply so she ended up back at the vets with a very swollen foot and leg.. but apart from that, it was grand and you can't even see the scar now.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

MY Ziggy had a similar injury several years ago. It healed fine, though took a few weeks for her to be fully back in action.


----------

